# Opinions on the results of an uncleaned Glock.



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, I'm lazy or maybe I want to have my own personalized torture test. My first Glock is a model 35 and after every range trip, I gave my Glock a detailed cleaning. I've shot 5K+ rounds out of it since.

Now that I have a two month old *G23*, I've only cleaned it once after 150 rounds...which is its very FIRST range trip. And I've shot an additional 100-200 rounds out of it without cleaning.

I'd like to shoot the hell out of it by the end of the year (2008) without cleaning...maybe just a quick wipe down and adding a few drops of oil. I plan to shoot 5K to 10K round by around this time next year; 5K is how much I estimated out of my G35. My goal is to imitate the 100,000 round mark.

Your thoughts on the status of my G23 after so many rounds without cleaning?

Time to collect my pennies.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sure it will handle it just fine. I was thinking about doing this, but I broke down and feild cleaned it after 400 rounds! 

If you go through with it, just wipe down the exterior but I don't think you need to add any oil. Isn't the gun somewhat self lubricating? Anyone else?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*curious*

Glockamania; would or could you do a little follow along narrative with said experiments? It would be an insight from one persons experience. :smt033
I for one would be curious. :smt083

Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the 23 will do fine. I clean my defense Glocks every 1500-3000 rounds, and they never malfunction. I would lube it occasionally, though.

I'm not really sure of the point of long-term tests like this, though. No one who is an enthusiast enough to shoot that much wouldn't clean the gun occasionally. I am the laziest gun owner I know when it comes to cleaning (except my wife) and even I manage to clean my privately-owned pistols every couple thousand rounds. Certainly no military person will go anywhere near that long without cleaning. Such a test doesn't seem to replicate any real situation.

I still think that, for private citizens anyway, the most likely reliability challenge is shooting ammo that has been sitting in an unlubed, lint-and-dust-covered gun for five years.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

*Glockamania Log: Uncleaned Glock Test*

Day One: 12/13/2007
Glock: Model 23
Ammo: Winchester White Box .40S&W 180 grain FMJ
Total rounds: 200
Targets: Home made card board with handwritten "X" bull's eye.
Stance: Weaver and Icocles
Location: Burbank, CA; Range: Burbank Indoor Firing Line
Yards: 3-15 yards; 15 yard limit between booth to back stock.

Play-by-Play:
Hit the range after work around 6pm. 
*First 50 rounds:*
Loaded four G35 mags* and one G23 mag with WWB ammo. Before live firing, I did some dry firing practices for about 15 minutes and stretched out to relax. I began shooting all five mags in less than 3 minutes.
*Second 100 rounds:*
Loaded all 5 mags again; flawless. The next 50 I would load only the G23 mag, because I wanted to shoot with out the extended length of the G35 mag protruding out of the reciever. But there was nothing wrong with the G35, no failure to feed or anything.
*Third 50 rounds:*
I actually got a little shakey, because of shooting fatigue. I took a break and watched the others shoot so I can reaccess. My shots actually got better.
*Last 50 rounds:*
After the last batch of ammo, I took the gun apart and noticed that all the lube around the barrel has totally dried up. It either dried up at the 100-150 round mark. I didn't want to add any oil so, that'll be the next range trip. Front muzzle is totally blacked and caked up with gun powder remnants...which is what WWB will do.
Wiped the exterior of the gun down and packed up.

Got done around 8pm because I was hungry and hit Quiznos on the way home. Watched the Lakers spank the Spurs.:smt033

Results: Same 'ol, same 'ol. Despite having to let the Glock rest because the muzzle area was hot as hell, no malfunctions. The G23 is less than 3 months old, so I felt last night's session gave it a nice break in....because the recoil spring seems to be more smoother than before. I haven't bothered to look in the barrel. I'll take some photos of the end result next time.

Next goal: Shoot without lube.

*Note: CA law requires no less than 10 round magazines.

Let me know what you guys think of what other things I can to shoot the hell out of this thing w/o cleaning. Thanks for reading.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*interesting*

Glockamania: Sir; good report.
NOTE? What does CA law requires no less than a 10rd mag. mean?
or is that a typo?
Maybe after said accomplishment 'Glock' will feature your accomplishment as part of an 'advertisement' campaign?

From a safety point. PAY attention to the unit. Evaluate the unit closely regularly


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

neophyte - thanks, I will examine to see if there's any changes on my Glock.

As for the 10 round magazine law: Basically, large capacity magazines or high capacity mags are illegal here. Just blame the Brady crew and Dems.


----------



## sam59 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Dirty Glocks*

I can vouch for the dirty Glock club. No problems.


----------



## DonGlock26 (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't clean my Glocks every time I shoot them, like I used to. My G-23 has never jammed.


----------



## andersmg (Jul 24, 2007)

I didn't think you were suposed to clean a glock? I cleaned mine when I bought it new to get the cosmolene, (spelling) off but other than that I have not cleaned it yet after about 200rds. 

I havene't shot it much YET...


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

100,000 rounds of 40 around here would cost ~ $24,000. :-/


----------



## cragrat (Jun 6, 2007)

*try this test*

shoot a 100,000 rounds under water w/out cleaning it and tell us about it. jeeez! i was just kidding. tough crowd.


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

My Glocks get cleaned once a year-whether they need it or not.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Abusing Glocks is so last century:

http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Item


----------

